# Thoughts on cannabis



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Ok, don't kill me. It's legal on the west coast.

I'd love to have a civil discussion on the topic and get opinions on the economic viability of the market.

We're in a curmudgeon county here but hopefully this will change with some lobbying.

It's not just for hippies anymore.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's still illegal under Federal law, and using or possessing it along with firearms is another Federal felony.

Even having a prescription will disqualify you from owning or possessing a gun.

If that doesn't bother you I imagine money could be made growing it, like many other crops.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

If we discuss this will our thread get banned?


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Oregon1986 said:


> If we discuss this will our thread get banned?


No idea, but I will remind admin that cannabis is an agricultural product just like any other crop, and will be normalized into regular farming at some point. 

Just as alcohol was illegal at one point and now affluent people own wineries. 

I figured I'd always be curious so I'm rolling the dice.


----------



## pointsevenout (Nov 29, 2017)

So I'm assuming you're talking about the type of cannabis that is grown for its THC.
There is another type of cannabis, HEMP, that is grown for CBD (cannabidilol). It has little to no THC and can't get you high. High CBD oil and Hemp seed oil are legal in all 50 states. It has a wide range of medical uses. Hemp seed oil has a nice nutty taste. I use it in salads all the time and to top of my stir-fry veggies.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

You can grow hemp here, in NC, but they want you to get a license, and inspect your grow site, and all sort of other government silliness. However, female hemp buds looks enough like marijuana to try smoking! Look at all those trichomes! I can't get the picture to upload, but here's a link from NC State University
https://growingsmallfarms.ces.ncsu.edu/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/IMG_9164-Edit.jpg

AND, it's good about relieving pain, but there's no high at all, unless you just fool yourself. This picture is from an legal, registered operation about 45 miles from here in Greensboro.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Well some one has to poke the bear.....I guess...
I can still recall where any more that an ounce would get you 10 years.

That's so stupid........


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

In California, cannabis sold in dispensaries is heavily taxed by both the state and local municipalities. So I don’t think it will have a meaningful impact on illegal sales.

I smoke pot occasionally yet didn’t vote for the legalization or support it. My concerns are making it so easy to acquire will put pot in the hands of the masses. This means we’ll see more DUI’s and kids getting their hands on pot at an earlier age.

What really pissed me off recently was our city council voted for easing of the regulations for minorities to open dispensaries. They call it the "Cannabis Equity Program," apparently they feel minorities need less stringent qualifications and regulations then everyone else opening a dispensary.

http://www.sacbee.com/news/local/article186433093.html


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Hitch said:


> In California, cannabis sold in dispensaries is heavily taxed by both the state and local municipalities. So I don’t think it will have a meaningful impact on illegal sales.
> 
> I smoke pot occasionally yet didn’t vote for the legalization or support it. My concerns are making it so easy to acquire will put pot in the hands of the masses. This means we’ll see more DUI’s and kids getting their hands on pot at an earlier age.
> 
> ...


"Two or three years ago, a kilogram [2.2 pounds] of marijuana was worth $60 to $90," a Mexican marijuana grower told NPR news in December 2014. "But now they're paying us $30 to $40 a kilo. It's a big difference. If the U.S. continues to legalize pot, they'll run us into the ground."

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...a-is-finally-doing-what-the-drug-war-couldnt/


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Even having a prescription will disqualify you from owning or possessing a gun.




The actual question in CA is ""Are you an unlawful user of, or addicted to, marijuana or any depressant, stimulant, narcotic drug, or any other controlled substance?"

ATF has a different interpretation of this question than I do. If you have a green card, it's not illegal to consume cannabis. I believe it's impossible to be addicted to cannabis, from personal experience. ATF has stated they were referring to federal laws, but it's not in the question, and therefore not clear. 



mmoetc said:


> If the U.S. continues to legalize pot, they'll run us into the ground."




Good. My stance is, the only reason there is crime associated with cannabis is because it's illegal. As it becomes more legal, the price drops, so law abiding folks feel comfortable cultivating for the love of the plant instead of the love of artificially inflated prices.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Hitch said:


> In California, cannabis sold in dispensaries is heavily taxed by both the state and local municipalities. So I don’t think it will have a meaningful impact on illegal sales.
> 
> I smoke pot occasionally yet didn’t vote for the legalization or support it. My concerns are making it so easy to acquire will put pot in the hands of the masses. This means we’ll see more DUI’s and kids getting their hands on pot at an earlier age.
> 
> ...


Cannabis equity program?? What a crock, that's Caliunicornia for you. 

Regarding DUI and there being increase in kids getting a hold of cannabis, I humbly disagree. It's everywhere, kids can easily get a hold of it illegally if they want to. 

I personally believe the way to keep it out of kids hands is regulation, and providing a way for cultivators to work within the system.

I'm happy to pay taxes to fund schools and roads etc, cannabis is the 7th largest economy in the world, and the taxes and fees would help get the state out the mountain of debt we're under. We have an obligation to pay taxes as citizens. 

As far as DUI, there are very low instances of marijuana causing wrecks, and if it is present, it's usually in conjunction with alcohol. Alcohol is much more harmful than cannabis. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

PlayingInDirt said:


> *The actual question* *in CA* is ""Are you an *unlawful user* *of*, or addicted to, marijuana or any depressant, stimulant, narcotic drug, or any other controlled substance?"


The "actual question" is on a *Federal* 4473 form that you fill out at a *Federally* Licensed firearms dealer, and the only correct answer is "yes" if you are a "user" of marijuana, because it's still "unlawful" under Federal law.

Hawaii is now notifying those with prescriptions that they need to turn in all their firearms and ammunition, so I imagine CA will soon follow their lead.

https://lynx.media/2017/11/28/hawaii-moves-confiscate-guns-one-particular-group/


"Hawaiian authorities may be engaging in a move that is a first-of-its-kind involving gun confiscation.

The state is asking medical marijuana users to “voluntarily surrender” firearms due to their medicinal status, referencing current law.

Police are asking individuals within that class to turn over all firearms and ammunition to the state within 30 days of receiving the notice, according to the marijuana website Leafly.com. The notices were reportedly confirmed to the website by the Honolulu Police Department.

Twenty-nine states have passed laws to legalize cannabis for medical or recreational use, but *the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, and Firearms (ATF) maintains that there will be no exceptions for pot users with regard to gun ownership — under current law, patients who take cannabis cannot own a gun."*


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

hunter63 said:


> Well some one has to poke the bear.....I guess...
> I can still recall where any more that an ounce would get you 10 years.
> 
> That's so stupid........


My favorite character on BB.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks for info BFF, that's pretty scary.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

https://www.thecannabist.co/2018/02...-2017-topping-liquor-stores-first-time/98503/

Heard this the other day... Aspen, CO...cannabis sales were higher than alcohol.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll have a beer with you, but I'm a nonsmoker. Nobody smokes in my house.

geo


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

There are always edibles, and tinctures. I've been helping my mother in law manage chronic pain with a high cbd tincture. I'm hoping to get my mom to try edibles for her fibro myalsia.

Me, I have my quirks, but I think I just like getting stoned.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Vaporizing only the oils from the flowers lets you inhale steam, it tastes really nice and no carbon burn


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

There was a big review of the medical effects of cannabis published in the NEJM ~5 yrs ago-- conclusion: real safe stuff, medically speaking. Like ethanol, regular use can adversely affect the developing CNS (the brain) so use should be limited or restricted by those <25y/o. Most medical complications occur only with excessive use... but, like, who's rich enough to get mercury poisoning from eating caviar? 

As long as alcohol & tobacco are legal, the argument against legalizing pot is pretty lame.

OTOH- except for anecdotal cases, the superiority of cannabis as a medical treatment is greatly exaggerated. There are drugs tightly regulated in their manufacture, distribution and dosing that are better. With no regulation as to purity and content, those using THC medically are taking a gamble.

Those growing weed want it to remain illegal: once legal, BigPharm- will get involved and the small cottage industry participants will be forced out.

Personally, I object to the ruse of "medical marijuana." It's safer than alcohol-- just make it legal.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Thoughts on cannabis..


Ironically, disjointed...


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

One point that I find important. Since it is still a Federal crime, no matter what your state does, Banks can't handle drug trade. No Debit Cards, no Credit cards and no checks. Your local pot dispensary is dealing in cash, lots and lots of cash. Robbery and money laundering go hand in hand to any totally cash business. The sort of business that sets off alarms for IRS, too.

Michigan has legalized medical pot. The voters were told it would reduce pain and suffering for end of life cancer patients, cure epilepsy, and other nonsense. After it passed, every pot head was holding a MM card in one hand and a dube in the other. One doctor wrote thousands of MM prescriptions. For the users, this was a sign that the general public was soft on illegal pot.
They have enough signatures to get it on the ballet to permit pot. Will be interesting. Predictions that doctors, school teachers and industry will battle well funded out of state promoters.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Interesting times. I've been keeping up as best I can with the changing regulations in CA, as a bystander/ interested party. 

Banking issue is a big one. I think there might end up being some sort of credit union eventually. Really, in order for the cannabis market to participate in banking, it would have to be legalized federally. 

I often wonder how legalization progressed with alcohol, on the local level. We have had utter chaos in neighboring counties.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

I am pro pot. I don't get wrapped up in everything as far as the politics go... But I feel that it is much better than alcohol and it would help the entire country get out of debt. I don't really see any bad in it unless someone was using it all day every day. Most things are fine as long as they are used in moderation... "Most" things, not all things.. ha


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

funny thread title. Folks take drugs so they don't have to think. Ha. Just sit back and relax, mooch of your neighbors, no worries.

Drugs are never used in moderation. That's even funnier comment! Ha ha! Everyone will be in debt, no worries, no work, just sit on the steps with my weed, hope the govt check comes in time.

You all will have to continue planting your weed between the neighbors corn plants tho.

The partial legalizing is all about collecting tax dollars and offering the grow licenses to pre picked deep pocket folks. No one on a homesteader forum will qualify. The little fry won't be allowed on that gravy train! No how.

Paul


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

rambler said:


> funny thread title. Folks take drugs so they don't have to think. Ha. Just sit back and relax, mooch of your neighbors, no worries.
> 
> Drugs are never used in moderation. That's even funnier comment! Ha ha! Everyone will be in debt, no worries, no work, just sit on the steps with my weed, hope the govt check comes in time.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the laugh!!! Happy Friday!!

The longest I've been out of work since I was 16 years old was 1 month, when I moved to California. I've never accepted a dime of government aid in my life. Think I'm the minority? I am not. I'm the majority of cannabis users. We are your lawyers, doctors, teachers, insurance brokers, office clerks, business owners, etc. Anyone. Come to a dispensary in CA and see.

I can honestly say I'm more physically addicted to caffeine than cannabis. I'm confident this will be backed up with scientific proof at some point in the future.

It's becoming crystal clear that my pockets aren't deep enough to break into this industry. I'll be happy with my 6 at this point. Regs are insane anyhow, its too much of a financial risk with falling prices.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

*Thoughts on cannabis:
"Wow man, these Screaming Yellow Zonkers taste GOOD!!!!!"*
View attachment 64802
View attachment 64803
View attachment 64804
View attachment 64806


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

rambler said:


> funny thread title. Folks take drugs so they don't have to think. Ha. Just sit back and relax, mooch of your neighbors, no worries.
> 
> Drugs are never used in moderation. That's even funnier comment! Ha ha! Everyone will be in debt, no worries, no work, just sit on the steps with my weed, hope the govt check comes in time.
> 
> ...


You are funny! I use pot in moderation and so does my wife.. along with alcohol from time to time. I wouldn't even consider weed a drug.. alcohol is more of a drug.. hell, processed food is more of a drug than pot! Mooch off neighbors? Sit on the steps with weed and wait for a gov't check?? I don't mooch, I work for what I have.. including my pot. I don't grow it on my property or my neighbors because it's not legal here at all in the communist state of Virginia. Hopefully you are not talking about me in your post because you would be talking out of your hindend. Your comment is very close minded.. people like that is what makes me want to completely unplug from this crappy society we live in.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

I usually have a lot of redecorating thoughts while on cannabis.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

PlayingInDirt said:


> I usually have a lot of redecorating thoughts while on cannabis.


Totally, I always rethink everything on my plate at that time. Sometimes they are good ideas, sometimes not so good haha


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I have considered it in the long future (Aka when my children are all grown up and gone) I have never used it. I don't know much about it. I just figure it would be better income than growing tomatoes. However a lot can change in the mean time to where it is legal and grown all over by then.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Roller coaster right now. 

Local fruit stand says... plant figs.


----------



## vicky3vicky (Feb 18, 2018)

I am almost afraid to post on this as I am very new to this forum. That being said, My son was the second minor in the state of Colorado to get his card. I have NO doubt that were it not for that he would be dead. 10 years later, he is not "cured" but doing well. Cannabis was the answer to the miracle we prayed for.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Thank you for sharing, Vicky. Cannabis is an amazing plant that has the potential to heal the world <3


----------



## DeRock (Feb 22, 2011)

Legal or not someone will try and rip you off.


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

DeRock said:


> Legal or not someone will try and rip you off.


That's a fact Jack


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

haypoint said:


> One point that I find important. Since it is still a Federal crime, no matter what your state does, Banks can't handle drug trade. No Debit Cards, no Credit cards and no checks. Your local pot dispensary is dealing in cash, lots and lots of cash. Robbery and money laundering go hand in hand to any totally cash business. The sort of business that sets off alarms for IRS, too.
> 
> Michigan has legalized medical pot. The voters were told it would reduce pain and suffering for end of life cancer patients, cure epilepsy, and other nonsense. After it passed, every pot head was holding a MM card in one hand and a dube in the other. One doctor wrote thousands of MM prescriptions. For the users, this was a sign that the general public was soft on illegal pot.
> They have enough signatures to get it on the ballet to permit pot. Will be interesting. Predictions that doctors, school teachers and industry will battle well funded out of state promoters.



https://www.forbes.com/sites/tomang...a-businesses-federal-data-shows/#52ae99997a64

Also, many pot stores DO take credit cards.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/tomang...a-businesses-federal-data-shows/#52ae99997a64
> 
> Also, many pot stores DO take credit cards.


I wonder what impact 350 Banks and 50 Credit Unions has in the financial world? That number is out of how many banks total. That graph could have been useful if it included some idea if that number was 1% or .1% of the financial institutions.
In Michigan, where medical, prescription pot is legal, it is a cash business.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

haypoint said:


> I wonder what impact 350 Banks and 50 Credit Unions has in the financial world? That number is out of how many banks total. That graph could have been useful if it included some idea if that number was 1% or .1% of the financial institutions.
> In Michigan, where medical, prescription pot is legal, it is a cash business.


Dunno. But it’s better than zero which is what you thought it was.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Chill, guys.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Dunno. But it’s better than zero which is what you thought it was.


I thought it was zero. All pot sales within my realm are cash only businesses and it was explained to me that the Feds don't allow banks to handle accounts from the sale of an illegal substance. Now, in an article printed a few days ago, I see that the number isn't zero. You were right. I stand corrected. But what I don't know is if that 350 banks and 50 credit unions amounts to what percentage? If it is less than a few percent, then for all intents and purposes, it is still an all cash business in most places. But obviously things change.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Cash only here in Cali. But usually dispensaries have atm machines that they rent, so patrons can use them for a fee.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

PlayingInDirt said:


> Thanks for the laugh!!! Happy Friday!!
> 
> The longest I've been out of work since I was 16 years old was 1 month, when I moved to California. I've never accepted a dime of government aid in my life. Think I'm the minority? I am not. I'm the majority of cannabis users. We are your lawyers, doctors, teachers, insurance brokers, office clerks, business owners, etc. Anyone. Come to a dispensary in CA and see.
> 
> ...


I'm with you. Been trying to find an "in" into the cannabis industry here in Michigan but the money being thrown around is in the 10's of millions, way more than the Mrs and I can afford. Was really hoping to put up a green house and apply for my cultivation license but going to wait to see what 2018 changes.

Looks like it will be on the ballot though for November, pretty exciting. Currently cultivating for personal use which is a fun little hobby that I'd advise everyone to try out. Fortunately I'm not a "moocher" like the previous poster was hinting at. Wife and i are both highly educated professionals bringing home north of $200k/yr, the cannabis scene is much different than the "Cheech and Chong" of decades past.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Back2Basix said:


> I'm with you. Been trying to find an "in" into the cannabis industry here in Michigan but the money being thrown around is in the 10's of millions, way more than the Mrs and I can afford. Was really hoping to put up a green house and apply for my cultivation license but going to wait to see what 2018 changes.
> 
> Looks like it will be on the ballot though for November, pretty exciting. Currently cultivating for personal use which is a fun little hobby that I'd advise everyone to try out. Fortunately I'm not a "moocher" like the previous poster was hinting at. Wife and i are both highly educated professionals bringing home north of $200k/yr, the cannabis scene is much different than the "Cheech and Chong" of decades past.


Amen B2B! 

Honestly, with all the craziness, I'm thinking no regs is a good thing. 

Our neighboring county went all out 2 years ago, was letting people licence on 2 acre lots, collecting thousands in fees, just to turn around and ban a couple months ago due to public backlash.

I'm thinking it'll calm down and the price will drop. The ones with low overhead will be better off. Lots of people out here touting the superiority of indoor, that outdoor is garbage... well, they haven't seen my flowers! I don't understand how these hipsters think growing a plant in a cave with a light is superior.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

PlayingInDirt said:


> Amen B2B!
> 
> Honestly, with all the craziness, I'm thinking no regs is a good thing.
> 
> ...


Well you're able to do outdoor flowers much better than us in Michigan, who tend to get wet & cold come September.

But I also don't get why places/people only want the Photoshop quality, perfect looking, super dense crap when that's not how nature usually works (take a hint Kardashians) 

But it's fun none the less. Waiting for my beans from The Netherlands as we speak


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Back2Basix said:


> Well you're able to do outdoor flowers much better than us in Michigan, who tend to get wet & cold come September.
> 
> But I also don't get why places/people only want the Photoshop quality, perfect looking, super dense crap when that's not how nature usually works (take a hint Kardashians)
> 
> But it's fun none the less. Waiting for my beans from The Netherlands as we speak


It's true, that's why I love California despite the high cost of living and all these crazy liberals everywhere LOL! Here, even in one of the best growing climates in the world, people are spending thousands to rent warehouses in industrial areas to grow under lights. Thousands. 

It's a bunch of dummies in the cannabis biz out here, hoping to make a quick buck.

So we're just sitting back and watching the storm roll by. I'm grateful now we can grow our own, and don't have to buy the super expensive crap they have at the dispensary. I have to say, I was a sucker for the pretty flower when I was buying it. But just because it looks pretty doesn't mean it's strong or smells good!


----------



## Hoopy Frood (Mar 2, 2018)

PlayingInDirt said:


> It's true, that's why I love California despite the high cost of living and all these crazy liberals everywhere LOL! Here, even in one of the best growing climates in the world, people are spending thousands to rent warehouses in industrial areas to grow under lights. Thousands.
> 
> It's a bunch of dummies in the cannabis biz out here, hoping to make a quick buck.
> 
> So we're just sitting back and watching the storm roll by. I'm grateful now we can grow our own, and don't have to buy the super expensive crap they have at the dispensary. I have to say, I was a sucker for the pretty flower when I was buying it. But just because it looks pretty doesn't mean it's strong or smells good!


Maine's in a similar situation. The recreational legalization was a completely bizarre mixture of making it legal for any resident to grow and consume AND to lay the groundwork for giant corporations to grow the stuff for public consumption. And if anyone's keeping track it's a cash-only business here, too. It's not at all a secret how the state government is working with the current federal administration to figure out how to make sure the growing licenses can legally go to big companies... The state refuses to license mom-and-pop grow operations until the groundwork is laid to license giant operations, too (which, by necessity, must have a Federal blessing). What a farse...

Yet at the end of the day everyone is allowed to grow their own. Why even bother with the business side of things? I won't BUY anything. I hope to be growing my own this year, but even if that fails, I know people who are successful growers. 

If everyone can grow six adult plants... that is an insane amount of weed! I'm surprised anyone would even consider paying money for it... it should be like when you're overrun with zucchini in the middle of the summer and you can't even give the stuff away


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

From the minimal amount of research I've done about the Colorado market, it seems mostly tourists shop the recreational market. Supposedly the competition for high grade flower is fierce, with a majority of flower grown for extracts. Most people "know a guy" or grow their own.

But there are plenty of medical patients that don't have the ability or health to grow their own. Previous to 64 here in Cali, growers in my county could grow 24 plants on unlimited area, to "donate" to the dispensary and be reimbursed for time and expenses. Which are not minimal, and the regular consumer doesn't seem to comprehend the amount of work and supplies goes into farming 24 plants outside. Besides the concept that a farmer needs to live and provide for his or her family.

A lot of small farmers are hoping there is a demand for craft outdoor, but so far, the market is mostly for extracts.

Anyhoo... we're happy we can grow our 6. We had a dream of living off our land, incorporating cannabis along with other crops, so hubby could quit his 9-5. Now, we're glad we weren't planning on paying the mortgage with cannabis profit, because lots of people did and now are up the creek.


----------



## Hoopy Frood (Mar 2, 2018)

PlayingInDirt said:


> From the minimal amount of research I've done about the Colorado market, it seems mostly tourists shop the recreational market. ...


LMAO! I know I did when I was passing through there a couple years ago! 




PlayingInDirt said:


> Supposedly the competition for high grade flower is fierce, with a majority of flower grown for extracts. Most people "know a guy" or grow their own.
> 
> But there are plenty of medical patients that don't have the ability or health to grow their own. Previous to 64 here in Cali, growers in my county could grow 24 plants on unlimited area, to "donate" to the dispensary and be reimbursed for time and expenses. Which are not minimal, and the regular consumer doesn't seem to comprehend the amount of work and supplies goes into farming 24 plants outside. Besides the concept that a farmer needs to live and provide for his or her family.
> 
> A lot of small farmers are hoping there is a demand for craft outdoor, but so far, the market is mostly for extracts.


I've heard. My brother is actually doing CA regulatory compliance audits on extract plants. His bread-and-butter work is auditing nutritional supplement companies with FDA regulations. Going into the extract plants he says "It's hard to keep a straight face." Sounds like people are kind of going crazy!

No, thank you! "Craft outdoor" is not a label I've ever considered, it's just what is done here. EVERYWHERE  



PlayingInDirt said:


> Anyhoo... we're happy we can grow our 6. We had a dream of living off our land, incorporating cannabis along with other crops, so hubby could quit his 9-5. Now, we're glad we weren't planning on paying the mortgage with cannabis profit, because lots of people did and now are up the creek.


I'm very glad to hear you weren't bit. It's a damn shame that "Mom & Pop" operations are not viable. I guess all we can do is encourage people not to buy commercial *shrug*

But nothing beats working the land! The food's gotta come from somewhere!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I grow at 6200' indoors and out. You need to do both so you can keep your strains going


----------



## Hoopy Frood (Mar 2, 2018)

oneraddad said:


> I grow at 6200' indoors and out. You need to do both so you can keep your strains going


What a view!!

That's exactly what the people growing on a "large" scale (say 20-40 plants) are doing. Growing clones and such.

For those of us just trying for the six or so plants it seems seasonal seeds are the method of choice around here...


----------



## Hoopy Frood (Mar 2, 2018)

Hope this isn't off topic @PlayingInDirt , but I'm curious if anyone knows about growing hemp? Is it legal? It has so many derivative, high value health products, I'm wondering if it can be a source of income for a homestead?

EDIT - 
Never mind, I think I answered my own question. "It's complicated. But it might be possible." 

It depends on the state. Your mileage may vary:
https://www.medicalmarijuanainc.com/overview-of-u-s-medical-marijuana-law/


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Hoopy Frood said:


> What a view!!
> 
> That's exactly what the people growing on a "large" scale (say 20-40 plants) are doing. Growing clones and such.
> 
> For those of us just trying for the six or so plants it seems seasonal seeds are the method of choice around here...


6 plants the size of his, growing inside, might be a house full!!

No experience growing marijuana, but lot of experience growing other stuff. If your favorite variant is open-pollinated, you can stress one limb into turning male, and therefore pollinate another limb, or just one plant, in order to produce seeds. It would need to be done by hand. Those seeds will always be female.

On the other hand, if your variant is a hybrid, you're stuck eternally buying seeds.

A pretty smart guy told me the main reason for cloning. You and your brother have the same parents, but different qualities. Einstein's children aren't replica's of Einstein. So, the quality of your very best plants will not be replicated by seeds from the same pack. There's always one plant in the row that has more or better production. That's the one you want to keep going.

Since you wouldn't know until harvest time, your best bet would be to make at least 2 clones of each plant, and keep the clones of the best plant.

ETA: I know there are some folks who will argue that humans are a whole lot more complex than plants, and it's not comparable. To those I can only say "You need to spend more time around plants, and less time around humans, then let me know in 30 or 40 years which is the more advanced and complex. Your mind will have changed."


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

This is my winter grow and the line up for next season

Northernlights x Blueberry
Do Si Dos
Pure Kush
Mendo Breath
LA Cheese
Chronic Thunder
Sunset Sherbet


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

As to hemp: Check my post number 6 in this thread, about laws in NC, and a link to a pic of hemp grown 50 miles from me. Trichomes glistening. A lot of people think that the THC is in the trichomes, but if that picture is actually hemp, then maybe the trichomes contain CBD instead. An awful lot of anecdotal information available, practically no scientific data.
Here is the article: https://growingsmallfarms.ces.ncsu.edu/2017/08/industrial-hemp-is-north-carolinas-newest-crop/


----------



## Hoopy Frood (Mar 2, 2018)

Clem said:


> 6 plants the size of his, growing inside, might be a house full!!
> 
> No experience growing marijuana, but lot of experience growing other stuff. If your favorite variant is open-pollinated, you can stress one limb into turning male, and therefore pollinate another limb, or just one plant, in order to produce seeds. It would need to be done by hand. Those seeds will always be female.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with your thoughts cloning. I know only one medical grower who propagates exactly as you describe.

Everyone else I know, though, just grows for themselves and does it seasonally. Winter can be five months long here and I don't know any casual grower that does NOT grow outside. The only indoor activity is starting the seedlings. No one I've met (besides the medical grower) has the indoor facilities to deal with plants over the long winter. So after the harvest, the plants get composted and new seeds are drummed up in the late winter/early spring.

Also I don't know what the theoretical yields for a plant are. But the 6-plant mark results in FAR more material than any one person I know can use - and I've met people that use a LOT. So like the summer zucchini, no one is worried about getting a better percentage yield through complicated propagation... how much MORE zucchini does anyone want? There's more than enough to go around with the lazy man's casual approach... 

I'm sure folks in Humboldt county would poo their pants if they saw how we trim... It's like using hair clippers to shave a head in a hurry!  And all the trimmings (which there far more of than one would see in a commercial operation) that many pros would fret over and put tremendous time an energy into making hash? They usually just get composted.  I'm the only person I know with a vaporizer so at least I can actually use them. 

I forgot about your earlier post, sorry! Yes, that's what I've heard. My wife is not a big fan of weed, but has found the analgesic properties of CBD to be very helpful. So I either wanted to grow hemp or a CBD medical marijuana strain that has no THC... though I have yet to find the latter. I'll keep looking...

It is my understanding that whatever cannabinoids are in the plant are present in all parts of the plant, the trichomes are just where it's most highly concentrated. I have no idea if hemp grows trichomes, but many plants do, so I wouldn't be surprised if they did. Always more to learn!!


----------



## Hoopy Frood (Mar 2, 2018)

@oneraddad Very nice! Do you have any suggestions for a non-THC, high CBD strain that might be readily found from seed companies? I'd really like to try to grow one for my wife.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

oneraddad said:


> This is my winter grow and the line up for next season
> 
> Northernlights x Blueberry
> Do Si Dos
> ...


My spring line-up:

Northern Lights
Swiss Cheese
Aurora Indica
Sour Diesel (possibly)
Nirvana's Lowryder Auto (as an outdoor grow)

The SD is a possibility only because I've never grown a sativa dominant strain. I don't usually have the room or time and our climate is not conducive to the 13-14 week flower period


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Hoopy Frood said:


> @oneraddad Very nice! Do you have any suggestions for a non-THC, high CBD strain that might be readily found from seed companies? I'd really like to try to grow one for my wife.


I buy from Nirvana and have always had good results (i actually pay with cash and last delivery got to The Netherlands in 4 US business days). Some people knock them as the poor man's seed company but everything I've grown is GREAT. Usually $30-$45 for 5 feminized seeds. Most strains offer Fem/Reg/Auto but why but 10 Regs hoping your plants are female.

They've got a strain Critical CBD and the numbers appear high 1:1 THC/CBD. My cousin grew it and said it performs well for medicating and still being productive


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I got a couple auto seeds a friend gave me that I don't know what to do with, one is a high CBD seed

Exotic seed - Russian auto
CBD - Auto Lavender


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

oneraddad said:


> I got a couple auto seeds a friend gave me that I don't know what to do with, one is a high CBD seed


I usually throw freebies and randoms outdoors in a bunch of rabbit poo (FYI, cannabis loves rabbit poo!!!!!)

Last night i got so excited when i found a seed from last year's Northern Lights grow. I remember having a little light leak which caused some nanners. I thought i picked all them off but must have missed one!!! Petty stoked cause i grew the last of the seeds last summer. The genetics may lean towards a hermaphrodite but I'm hopeful


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Those cuttings your mom put in water above the kitchen sink window where clones. They're easy to make and all you have to do is switch between 18 hours of light for grow of 12 hours of light to flower. Take some new cuttings before you switch to flower to continue on. That way you can keep the one that works for you.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Hubby has insisted on a mother room, against my better judgement and pocketbook. If we could go only seeds, the hippie in me would be really happy. Even going in there makes me anxious. But the problem, of course, is not knowing what you're going to get.

Eventually we want a greenhouse. And I'd love to produce most of the fertilizer ourselves, down the road. We're looking into making fermented plant juice currently. In the near future, we'll be starting worm compost and rabbits. All of this will be good for our organic garden too.

Got tired of trimming, so now we're making hashish. Since I've been a consumer up until last year, I haven't had a lot of exposure to hashish simply because of the cost. Now that we're making it, I love it, it's my fav. I'm also going to try my hand at a tincture for my mom and mother in law. We made some coconut oil but it wasn't very palatable.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Never made hash but have enjoyed my scissor hash after trimming. As i mentioned earlier, the poo i get from breeding/raising rabbits is perfect for cannabis and isn't to "hot" so no need to compost.

I've never made "good tasting" tincture but have had it (wish i knew the secret). I just decarb and soak in Everclear in the freezer. The herb flavor mixes well with sangria!!!

I do cook some mean snickerdoodle cookies though. Problem is i always mess up the dosage. When i cooked them last time and ate one before going to bed, i was still stoned until lunch the next day. That's what you get when you use 4oz of bud with 1/2lb butter


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

That's the hard part with edibles. Since I have kids, I don't mess with them, although I'm a fair baker. Don't want to risk it. I know there's no lasting effects etc but I'm paranoid!

So the book I have says to heat the dried flowers at 125F for an hour ("for extra kick") and then soak with everclear for a week or two. My oven doesn't go that low, so I'm going to stick the flowers in my dehydrator. We'll see how it goes! How did you decarb, B2B? I've heard others decarb at 250F, I figured I'd try a couple versions. Also, I read to add honey to make it more palatable.

We ended up getting screens for hashish, so far I like that a lot better than trimming!


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

PlayingInDirt said:


> That's the hard part with edibles. Since I have kids, I don't mess with them, although I'm a fair baker. Don't want to risk it. I know there's no lasting effects etc but I'm paranoid!
> 
> So the book I have says to heat the dried flowers at 125F for an hour ("for extra kick") and then soak with everclear for a week or two. My oven doesn't go that low, so I'm going to stick the flowers in my dehydrator. We'll see how it goes! How did you decarb, B2B? I've heard others decarb at 250F, I figured I'd try a couple versions. Also, I read to add honey to make it more palatable.
> 
> We ended up getting screens for hashish, so far I like that a lot better than trimming!


Grind the herb and heat at 210-225F for about 45-60 minutes and its a MUST!! If you don't decarb then you're wasting a lot of flower. Too hot and your burning the cannabinoids off. I started decarbing on my grill with 1 out of 3 burners on low because your house WILL smell if done in the oven

I have heard you can then heat the tincture at a very low temp to evap the alcohol but I've never done that. The really good tincture i had (one drop under tongue) was made with foid grade glycerin i believe


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Back2Basix said:


> Grind the herb and heat at 210-225F for about 45-60 minutes and its a MUST!! If you don't decarb then you're wasting a lot of flower. Too hot and your burning the cannabinoids off. I started decarbing on my grill with 1 out of 3 burners on low because your house WILL smell if done in the oven
> 
> I have heard you can then heat the tincture at a very low temp to evap the alcohol but I've never done that. The really good tincture i had (one drop under tongue) was made with foid grade glycerin i believe


I heard about heating it up, but it can be dangerous. I read that you can reduce the tincture by just leaving it out covered with a cheesecloth for a few hours also, the alcohol will evaporate, but heating it up is a quicker method. 

I'll stick the dehydrator outside when I do that, thanks for the tip. The coconut oil stunk up the house... blech.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

One thing you might want to try for your mom and MIL (if they are coffee drinkers) is regular cannabutter. I'll make butter and refine it a few times for my uncle. He then keeps that in his freezer at work and puts a few shavings in his coffee or tea. 

He seems to enjoy it. 

Or maybe do the coconut oil or glycerin idea and fill capsules. Most "older" individuals get caught up in the negative taboo surrounding indulging in cannabis but wouldn't think twice about popping a gel capsule before their afternoon bridge game, bowling league, golf, etc


----------

